# talllankyheavybarstewards strava club



## BigonaBianchi (28 Mar 2015)

https://www.strava.com/clubs/talllankyheavybarstewards

An exclusive club for cyclings vertical chunky elite.


----------



## Drago (28 Mar 2015)

Joined this most excellent establishment, although it'll be a couple of weeks before I'm riding again.


----------



## Soltydog (28 Mar 2015)

I'm in  Over 6' & 90kg, Easily qualify for that & doubt I'll ever get below 90kg


----------



## Drago (28 Mar 2015)

I've dropped logs bigger than 6' and 90kg.


----------



## cyberknight (28 Mar 2015)

Discrimination is what it is , i will have to make a club just for those under 5 ft 8 " and under 69 kg.


----------



## subaqua (28 Mar 2015)

cyberknight said:


> Discrimination is what it is , i will have to make a club just for those under 5 ft 8 " and under 69 kg.



i got to within 10 kg of my target weight for healthy BMI once. the doctor told me to stop losing any more weight as i looked very ill. i should be no more than 89KG apparently. 

he was happy with the cholesterol of 4 with the good figure higher than the bad figure , a resting pulse of 57 and a cracking recovery rate. oh and blood sugar tests put it bang in the middle of where it should be. 

I am just Big . some people are .


----------



## ColinJ (28 Mar 2015)

There was a time when I could have joined (6' 1"/16.5 stone or 1.86 m/105 kg) but I am fading away in my somewhat desperate attempt to become a climber before I draw my pension. (Now 12 stone or 76 kg, and falling.)


----------



## ColinJ (28 Mar 2015)

Oh, and point of order ... stick to one unit system - miles/feet/inches/stones/pounds OR kms/metres/cms/kgs!


----------



## cyberknight (28 Mar 2015)

subaqua said:


> i got to within 10 kg of my target weight for healthy BMI once. the doctor told me to stop losing any more weight as i looked very ill. i should be no more than 89KG apparently.
> 
> he was happy with the cholesterol of 4 with the good figure higher than the bad figure , a resting pulse of 57 and a cracking recovery rate. oh and blood sugar tests put it bang in the middle of where it should be.
> 
> I am just Big . some people are .


Twas meant in jest , my target for summer in 147 llbs but im under 5 foot 7" and have to do pulls and press ups just to keep some upper body at all .


----------



## Dave 123 (28 Mar 2015)

Not sure about this, as said above, it's discrimination.

How about *B*road *O*ld *S*tumpy *& S*enile

Or *BOSS *for short? I'd join that.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Mar 2015)

I've got the height, but unfortunately (or should that be fortunately?) I am now less than 90kg, so I'm out.


----------



## Booyaa (29 Mar 2015)

I have the height and weight. Easily on both counts. Hopefully will never lose the height and very unlikely to lose the weight qualification within the next couple of years.


----------



## jim55 (29 Mar 2015)

I'm 6'0 and about 85-87 kg , so near lol


----------



## Drago (10 Apr 2015)

Hit the gym and start guzzling those protein shakes, you'll soon be man enough for our group.


----------



## cyberknight (10 Apr 2015)

Drago said:


> Hit the gym and start guzzling those protein shakes, you'll soon be man enough for our group.


----------



## Soltydog (10 Apr 2015)

cyberknight said:


>


Might be okay on the weight but reckon your a little under the height restriction


----------



## MrGrumpy (19 Apr 2015)

Defo in just scraped it on both weight and height, dunno how long I can stay in it


----------



## ChrisV (19 Apr 2015)

I'm 5'11


----------



## BigCoops (25 Apr 2015)

Just joined 

6'4" & 99 kilos here.


----------



## busman (25 Apr 2015)

I'm 6'2" but only a megar 12st 7lbs. Do I qualify??


----------



## Dogtrousers (25 Apr 2015)

6'3" and 92kg so eligible, but I'm not Strava user. Best of luck to the club anyway!


----------



## Tin Pot (25 Apr 2015)

Sick of discrimination on this forum.

Shortfatbaldcc


----------



## ufkacbln (25 Apr 2015)

cyberknight said:


> Discrimination is what it is , i will have to make a club just for those under 5 ft 8 " and under 69 kg.



... and add further discrimination for those between between 5'8" and 6", or (and) between 69kg and 90 kg


----------



## cyberknight (25 Apr 2015)

Cunobelin said:


> ... and add further discrimination for those between between 5'8" and 6", or (and) between 69kg and 90 kg


Mind you there was a bloke at the swimming baths boasting to his mate about "training " 8 times a week, big arms + chest and a beer gut , would he fit in ?


----------



## Tin Pot (25 Apr 2015)

cyberknight said:


> Mind you there was a bloke at the swimming baths boasting to his mate about "training " 8 times a week, big arms + chest and a beer gut , would he fit in ?


Strictly speaking a beer gut is just that: a distended gut from large volumes of fluid.

It's not fat.

I can proudly say that I have no beer gut. It's all fat.


----------



## Cold Snail (28 Apr 2015)

Joined. 6'3 and about 140kg depending on what cake is available.


----------



## ushills (28 Apr 2015)

Bugger 6'1 and 89kg, I may fluctuate in and out of the group depending on if I've had a sh**e or a curry and beer.


----------



## si_c (30 Apr 2015)

I'm in. 6'5" and 100kg  Although I was aiming for 85, but now I'll just have to stop at 90, just means more cake. The horror.


----------



## Drago (30 Apr 2015)

Cold Snail said:


> Joined. 6'3 and about 140kg depending on what cake is available.


Sir, we are in awe of your mightiness!


----------



## sanddancer (1 May 2015)

I'm in the right weight category unfortunately I am only 5' 10' 

I'll dig out a pair of the mrs 3 inch heels, can I join then ?


----------



## Drago (2 May 2015)

Only if you prove it with a photo.


----------



## Puddles (3 May 2015)

I would not be accepted into this club... not even with 6 inch heels on, I am also certain I would be at the bottom of the list too.. although I could possibly give the 5.6km longest ride man a run for his money. I could possibly even manage more than 19 km/h if I had neither child nor spurious crap in various luggage in tow...


----------



## sanddancer (3 May 2015)

Drago said:


> Only if you prove it with a photo.




Damm. Dont think they will fit my size 10 plates


----------



## kevin01041961 (29 Jun 2015)

hi i have just started riding again................... well i will when it arrives , i'm 6ft 8 and 20 stone do i qualify ?


----------



## Soltydog (29 Jun 2015)

kevin01041961 said:


> hi i have just started riding again................... well i will when it arrives , i'm 6ft 8 and 20 stone do i qualify ?


Think you'll just get in  I'm going to have to ease up with the weight loss as I'm in danger of being kicked out


----------



## SteCenturion (22 Jul 2015)

Damn...

2lbs short I think...

It's Greggs time !


----------



## the_craig (25 Jul 2015)

My kinda club.

6ft 4" and 100kg - signing up!


----------

